# Scan von negativen



## pixelking (29. Januar 2003)

Hallo,
ich versuche meine Sammlung von Negativen einzuscannen (abzufotografieren). Leider lassen sich diese Fotos nicht ohne weiteres "umkehren", d.h. auf farbstichfreie Positive umwandeln. Hat jemand Erfahrung, wie man den Farbstich von Negativen (die haben ja fast immer einen Orangestich) wegbekommt und prima Positive erhält, ohne erst im Labor Abzüge machen zu lassen? 
Schon jetzt vielen Dank für eure Erfahrungsberichte.

Gruss
Pixelking


----------



## Martin Schaefer (30. Januar 2003)

Hi,

Abfotografieren? Naja, da sag ich jetzt mal nix dazu.
Ok, schnapp dir Photoshop und folge meiner Anleitung.

Fotografiere den Filmanfang, wo eine blanke (orangene) Stelle und irgendwas schwarzes ist (siehe Beispielbild unten).
Dann mit der Funktion "Gradationskurven" und den jeweiligen Pipetten dort den Weißpunkt (orangene Fläche) und den Schwarzpunkt (schwarze Fläche) im Negativ anklicken. Danach sollte die orangene Maskierung schon weg sein und ein reines Negativbild zu sehen sein.
Jetzt noch "Umkehren" und du bist fertig. Naja, evtl. noch ein wenig mit Kontrast, Sättigung u.ä. nachkorrigieren.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## pixelking (30. Januar 2003)

Hallo lightbox,

vielen Dank für den prompten und ausführlichen Tipp!

Pixelking


----------



## Eisblau (9. Februar 2003)

es gibt doch so aufsätze um dias einscannen zu können oder?
würd sowas auch brauchen.. sicher teuer :/


----------



## jackassfreak16 (14. Februar 2003)

Kauf dir eine Digital kamera!!!!


----------



## Eisblau (14. Februar 2003)

hab ich trotzdem will ich alte dias einscannen


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (14. Februar 2003)

Ja es gibt Diascanner. Diese sind jedoch sehr teuer.
Mein Onkel hat einen, der digitalisiert jetzt damit seine ganzen Dias. (Es braucht auch ziemlich viel Zeit und Platz Dias einzuscannen.)


----------



## beeviz (15. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Terrance & Philipp _
> *Ja es gibt Diascanner. Diese sind jedoch sehr teuer.*



Mein Chef hat jetzt einen für 140€ geholt...
das is imo jetzt nich sooo teuer...


----------



## Jackie (11. März 2003)

*Negativmaske -Filtern von Farbstichen*

Nachtrag zum Thema Orangestich von gescannten Negativen...

Dein Negatvscanner hat sicher eine Vorauswahl von Filmen , die Du vor dem Scannen einstellst. Normalerweise filtert der Scanner die Orangemaske von Farbnegativfilmen raus, also ist keine Nachbearbeitung nötig! Schau doch nochmal in deiner Scanner-Hilfe nach, vielleicht steht da was über Filtern Filmmasken.
Ansonsten kannst Du in jedem etwas besseren Bildbearbeitungsprogramm den Orangestich rausfiltern (aber besser ist es gleich bei Scann). Entweder durch Farbbalance oder durch selektive Farbkorrektur.
In Photoshop geht es ganz einfach durch Bild- Einstellen_ Farbvariation.... 
Nimm Dir zum Filtern den Farbkreis zur Hilfe, und Filtere immer mit der Komplimentärfarbe des Farbstiches ( ZB Gelbstich...Gelb raus oder blau rein!) Orientiere Dich immmer an Weiss oder Schwarztönen, die müssen Farbstichfrei sein!
Noch Fragen?


----------



## 3Dnavigator (7. Mai 2003)

Ich oute mich zwar mit meiner Frage, doch wie kann man aus einem Negativ alle RGB-Farben heraus locken???


----------



## Gi.Joe (7. Mai 2003)

Was haltet ihr denn so von der Qualität ?

Könntet ihr vielleicht mal ein paar Probe Bilder hochladen ?
INteressiert mich


----------



## Hercules (7. Mai 2003)

Übrigens gibt es hier bei tutorials.de eine ps-tutorial section, da kann man bei solchen fragen (grad wenns ums digitalisieren geht) mal nachschauen bevor man einen neuen thraed eröffnet.  weil da hat lightbox ein tutorial (gerade für diese frage) erstellt...+

@ Jackie: Nicht nur an weiß und schwarztönen, sondern auch an grautönen... , vorsicht bei low- und highkey bildern! 
und außerdem geht es bei komplementärfarben nicht um Komplimente...
(Komplimentärfarbe...) Die Komlementärfarbe ist ja zum kompleetieren... also sie ergänzt was heisst, dass sie alle restlichen farben des farbraums beinhaltet, die die betroffene farbe nicht beinhaltet...


----------



## 3Dnavigator (7. Mai 2003)

ich will ja nicht hetzen, doch ich hab' das gefühl dass ihr mich umgeht...


----------



## Martin Schaefer (7. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von foxych _
> *ich will ja nicht hetzen, doch ich hab' das gefühl dass ihr mich umgeht...  *



Hi foxych,

vielleicht liegts daran, dass momentan keiner deine Frage richtig versteht? 
Eigentlich ist hier im Thread bereits beschrieben, wie man ein Negativ
in ein Positiv wandeln kann. Wobei die Scanner mit Durchlichtoption
bereits eine solche Funktion integriert haben. Dort musst du als
Vorlagentyp einfach nur Farbnegativ auswählen und schon macht die Software
alles für dich.

Eine evtl. nötige Nachkorrektur kannst du ja z.B. mit Photoshop dann
selbst machen.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## 3Dnavigator (7. Mai 2003)

das ist mir völlig klar. das kann ich auch schon länger. aber:
ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, wie aus einem bild das praktisch "graustufen" ist: also von dem "orange" bis ins schwarz wieder alle farben heraus geholt werden kann.

also: wie begreifft der pc wieviel von welcher farbe er an welchen ort tun muss? ich weiss dass es geht und wie ich es meinem pc sagen soll, dass er es macht. aber wie macht er das dann?

weisst du nun, was ich meine?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (7. Mai 2003)

Ah ok, nun versteh ich dein Problem. 

Der Witz an der Sache ist der, dass sich hinter der orangenen Maskierung eben kein reines Graustufenbild verbirgt. Es sind alle Farben drin. Du kannst es nur auf dem Negativstreifen nicht richtig sehen, weil eben diese Orangemaske zu deutlich "drüberliegt". Sobald du wie oben beschrieben diesen Orangeanteil aus dem Bild rechnest siehst du auch ein farbiges (noch negatives) Bild.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## 3Dnavigator (7. Mai 2003)

ach so ist das. vielen dank für deine hilfe. das war nun etwas, was mich schon lange interessiert hat...

herzlichst,
dein foxyli


----------



## Martin Schaefer (7. Mai 2003)

Und um es noch ganz kurz etwas detaillierter zu beschreiben, warum Farbnegative überhaupt orange aussehen hier noch ein bis zwei Sätze dazu:

Im Farbnegativfilm sind die notwendingen Farbstoffe für ein Farbbild bereits enthalten. Aus chemischen Gründen ist es aber sehr kompliziert, mit den verwendeten Farbkupplern reine Farbtöne zu erzeugen. Besonders der "gelbe" Farbton ist in der Magenta- und der Cyanschicht ebenfalls vertreten. Wenn man nun pauschal dem Film einen bestimmten Gelbton (dunkles Gelb = orange) gibt, dann lässt sich diese Unreinheit in den Farbschichten bei der Weiterverarbeitung recht einfach und ziemlich pauschal beseitigen. Wie einfach das ist, hast du bei dem Beispiel mit Photoshop sehen können.

Leider ist der Orangefarbton der Maskierung aus diversen Gründen nicht genormt. Deshalb wird die o.g. Demaskierung bei manchen Filmtypen zu eher "kalten" Ergebnissen führen und bei anderen Filmen evtl. zu "warm" ausfallen.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## 3Dnavigator (7. Mai 2003)

super! nun bin ich tip-top informiert. vielen dank! ; )


----------

